# Alaska Memorial Day



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I just wanted to see the scenery, I could care less about dead fish


----------



## spendit (Dec 19, 2002)

Hello Curious if you actually carried fish back on the plane with ya?


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

spendit said:


> Hello Curious if you actually carried fish back on the plane with ya?



Yes I did. I was careful to only use one carry on bag so I had my checked bags for fish.

The funny part is that after fighting to get everything into one carry on they bumped me to first class so I had THREE check bags for free on the way home. (I kept both of our catches and still went to the fish market to top off a 50 pound box with salmon filets and king crab).

I would not suggest this trip to anyone from Michigan. Our salmon fishery is just to good and halibut fishing is just plain work.

If you are going to do this you might want to see what first class cost on the way home. It might save you money on paying for the extra check bags.

If you want pictures just take one yourself of an empty cooler. You will be close.


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

I take it you went to SE, Sitka, POW or Ketchikan? They are always very restrictive with their non-resident limits. Here in Kodiak, only restriction we have is on halibut which is a NOAA controlled, and trust me, they are worse at fisheries management than they are at the weather. Kings here, 2/day all year, rockfish-5 a day, lincod, 2 a day most of the year (closed for spawning season), halibut 2/day04 annual). Halibut fishing here is WAY different, I rarely fish more than 8oz or lead and deeper than about 140'. Heck we pulled them on 7' ugly sticks and 15lb mono this weekend up to 30lbs while fishing rockfish.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Abel said:


> I take it you went to SE, Sitka, POW or Ketchikan? They are always very restrictive with their non-resident limits. Here in Kodiak, only restriction we have is on halibut which is a NOAA controlled, and trust me, they are worse at fisheries management than they are at the weather. Kings here, 2/day all year, rockfish-5 a day, lincod, 2 a day most of the year (closed for spawning season), halibut 2/day04 annual). Halibut fishing here is WAY different, I rarely fish more than 8oz or lead and deeper than about 140'. Heck we pulled them on 7' ugly sticks and 15lb mono this weekend up to 30lbs while fishing rockfish.


Sitka; they, (Kingfisher Fishing Lodge), told us the Sitka was the only part of the state that had any sport fishing for kings *this* spring. I did not check to see if what they told us was correct.


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

Ya, that was wrong, maybe for SE it was correct. Kings were tuff here, which is crazy as I've usually put 2-300 in the boat by June 15th with a number for 50lb fish by now. I'm one of the only guys getting kings in the town of Kodiak now in any numbers, but it's a long run, 70miles to the north or 30miles south, I'm the only guy that can make the speed economically to make that 70 run. I still need a weather window to make that run however... Old Harbor has some nice fish showing up now so they are starting to show. There's some strange stuff going on in the N. pacific the last few years and I think that warm water we have has either driven the fish north or real deep off shore to find cold water, but that's just my thought. Homer has been killing kings all winter, but hatchery fish that are PNW bound, all 5-15lb cookie cutter, 20lbs is big. But for bottom fishing they are fighting those massive currents and it is work and no fun at all.


----------

